# getting my medication in Thaland???



## petepie1234 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi guys

Guys i am thinking of moving to Thailand for a few years maybe 3 years,i have abit of money saved but what worries me is i am on quite alot of medication for mental health reasons,like it cost 950 euro for my medication each month in ireland but we have a health system and i only pay 140 a month,so,basically i am wondering if i did move to thailand for a few years will i have to pay 950 a month on medication??
:ranger:


----------



## brownindian (Feb 15, 2011)

Drugs shoud be cheaper in thailand especially generic ones. Just see that you have a presciption. And you buy it from a reliable person/pharmacy/doctor as to rule out fake drugs. I know of people who go there from Hong Kong, have bloodd tests done etc. I don't know how the health system works though there. So also see if the country you are living in at present, gives you a 6 month stock as you are moving there. They should. Please don't stop your meds.All the best.


----------



## petepie1234 (Jan 7, 2013)

what do you mean by generic ones??i am on abilify and olanzapine,are they generic?i found out i cant get a 6 month script,only a month by month one


----------



## petepie1234 (Jan 7, 2013)

do you get medication in Thailand?if so what type do you take and how much does it cost you friend??


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Why Thailand?
You will not get subsidised medication or healthcare; professional mental health care - you would have to seek a private hospital/consultancy, not simply a matter of rolling up to a pharmacy for this prescription medication. 
There is good reason why such medication is only prescribed in limited amounts.


----------

